
America’s Up and Coming Tech Boom Cities - andysowards
http://infinigeek.com/up-and-coming-tech-boom-cities-in-america/
======
ecsoutthere
"Seattle, Washington" up and coming? There are a lot of good things about
Seattle but it is not up and coming.

